
A Programmers Rant Against Fancy Data Structures (1990 and 2001) [pdf] - guidoism
http://www.the-adam.com/adam/rantrave/st02.pdf
======
guidoism
It's an interesting way to think about programming. Curmudgeon is the word
that comes to mind, but I'm sure that young programmers would think that I'm a
curmudgeon too.

His dislike for data structures in favor of parallel array is kind of how like
mostly just use lists and dictionaries in Python instead of fancy classes.

